# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم بوكسات الأجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Boxes ) قسم MRT - Mobile repair tool تحديثات :  MRT 2.60 Update - Add Xiaomi 6X/Note5 Pro/OPPO A7X/VivoX21i ..etc&#60;2018-09-24&#62;

## mohamed73

Quote:  			 				New Update Support *OPPO A7X* MTK 6771 CPU  
New Update *Xiaomi Tool add 6X/Note5 Pro* Erase Frp and Persist<account> 
New Update MTKTools *Vivo only X21i* boot support all the VIVO MTK Unlock Account and Password  *QC_TOOL Support XiaoMi S2\Y2 Write Flash*
you need download Boot File<الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]>
with this you can Downgrade mobile system version  
Others Bugs Fix     
* MRTKEY FTP SERVER  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

